# Splicing in Panel



## walkerj

Nowhere.

If you have adequate space in the panel for the splice, you can install it.


----------



## sparks134

can you slice feeders too?


----------



## 480sparky

sparks134 said:


> can you slice feeders too?


See post #2.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Badger

sparks134 said:


> can you slice feeders too?


Yeah you can slice feeders and splice them too. 

The rule is found in 312.8


----------



## jwjrw

If you couldn't on panel change outs you would sometimes find yourself in trouble. Especially if you were not putting the same size (length/width) panel in.


----------



## MF Dagger

Being that you are from Chicago you may have some yokel lokel stuff to look at. I still don't know if any of the questions I've seen are actually different in Chicago or not, jes sayin.


----------



## goose134

Not on this one. Chicago allows, but frowns upon splices in panels. At least in commercial. Although in commercial, you usually have a trough or J box above the panels to splice into.


----------



## 4Runner

I've never understood the inconsistency of the trade myth of a splice in a panelboard being a problem, but a splice in trough, square box, can, etc is no big deal. :wacko:


----------



## Rudeboy

I think it has to with the idea that a panel is not a junction box or an "acceptable" way to enclose splices. I've heard it tons of times, "you can't put a wirenut in a panel!" I hear it from all sorts. 
Whatever.


----------



## Bob Badger

A little nit picking ......... hell it is what we do here. :laughing:

First we need to think like the NEC, it would be imposable to put a splice in a _panelboard_.

Per the NEC definitions this is a panelboard as covered by Article 408, it is missing only the dead front.







This one may be larger then what your used to but to the NEC a panelboard is only the 'guts'.

Panelboards are generally mounted in a cabinet as covered by Article 312.

This is a cabinet as covered by Article 312








When you do commercial work you often have to order the parts separately, when you do residential work you normally use a "Load center" which is a manufacturers term for a cabinet, panelboard and cover all shipped together.

The reason we should know this is because in order to find the answer in the NEC you need to know where to look.

We can make a splice _in a cabinet that contains overcurrent devices._

The rules for doing so can be found in 312.8


----------



## B4T

Bob.. that was a really great post :thumbsup:

You explained all the angles like I have never heard.

So how do you feel about using Murry breakers in a GE panel :laughing:

J/K


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> ...............Per the NEC definitions this is a panelboard as covered by Article 408, it is missing only the dead front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cabinet as covered by Article 312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I'll give you a dollar if you can fit that panelboard into that cabinet! :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## manchestersparky

Splicing in a panel is a myth that always comes up like the one about grounds in a particular direction on a receptacle.
The problem with the splice myth is there are a lot of "Homer Inspectors" who see it and automatically start screaming about it being illegal. This just fuels the myth.


----------



## jwjrw

480sparky said:


> I'll give you a dollar if you can fit that panelboard into that cabinet! :whistling2::thumbup:


 


:laughing:


----------



## Jim Port

manchestersparky said:


> Splicing in a panel is a myth htat always comes up like the one about grounds in a peticual direction on a receptacle.
> The problem with the splice myth is there are a lot of "Homer Inspectors" who see it and automatically start screaming about it being illegal. This just fuels the myth.


Got anyone particular in mind? :whistling2: I'm just asking.


----------



## electricmanscott

manchestersparky said:


> Splicing in a panel is a myth htat always comes up like the one about grounds in a peticual direction on a receptacle.
> The problem with the splice myth is there are a lot of "Homer Inspectors" who see it and automatically start screaming about it being illegal. This just fuels the myth.


True or not I don't know. But I do know that it is asked on these forums very often and always by electricians.


----------



## manchestersparky

Jim Port said:


> Got anyone particular in mind? :whistling2: I'm just asking.


There are a few that come to mind, but the first one is the same guy who said a panel should not be mounted in a garage. Due to keeping the working space clear and it shall not not be used for storage, and parking a vehicle in front of the panel is storing the vehicle in the clear working space


----------

